# Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau



## friggler (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Nachdem meine Eigenbau Spinner im Süsswasser höchst erfolgreich waren,
friggel Ich gerade an ein paar Mefoblinkern und Dorschblinkern.

Mich würde interessieren ob von euch das auch schon wer probiert hat.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Wie war das Ergebnis?
Mit welchem Material habt Ihr gearbeitet?
Wie war der Lauf?
Wie waren die Wurfeigenschaften?
Habt Ihr damit gefangen?


Bin schwer gespannt!!
Andreas


----------



## Dr. Komix (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Ja ich habe mir mal welche geknetet aus Fimo.
Na ja die waren halt zu leicht. Habe sie als Schlüsselanhenger verschenkt.


----------



## friggler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Die Idee klingt finde Ich nicht schlecht.

 Hättest Du Blei z.B. als Kern dazunehmen können?

 An Fimo habe Ich auch schon für einige Spezialfälle gedacht. So zum Beispiel nachmodellieren der fertigen Blinker, oder kleine Spielereien...
 Ich weiss nur noch nicht so recht ob das hinterher brüchig ist oder nicht?


 Gruss
 Andreas


----------



## Waveman (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Teelöffelstiel absägen, oben und unten je ein Loch bohren, Sprengringe/Drilling anbaumeln, ggf. etwas biegen oder verdrehen > und los. Wahlweise kannst Du natürlich auch mal ein paar andere Teile aus Muttis Besteckkasten antesten - nur nicht erwischen lassen |krach: ... Habe früher damit so manchen Horni aus der Ostsee geholt. 

Greetz
waveman


----------



## Broder (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> Die Idee klingt finde Ich nicht schlecht.
> 
> Hättest Du Blei z.B. als Kern dazunehmen können?



Pfui das nimmt man doch nicht zum herumexperimentieren - gießen das ist doch volle Lotte ungesund.
|rolleyes

Broder der immernoch mit Blei abtaucht :-(


----------



## friggler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Musst ja nicht giessen ;-)
Man könnte auch ein Olivenblei nehmen.
Ich giesse allerdings sehr viel...Jigköpfe, Pilker, Grund/Brandungsbleie etc.

Meine habe Ich wie die Snaps aufgebaut, also auch mit etwas Blei.
Mal ein Foto von einem ersten Prototypen.


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> Musst ja nicht giessen ;-)
> Man könnte auch ein Olivenblei nehmen.
> Ich giesse allerdings sehr viel...Jigköpfe, Pilker, Grund/Brandungsbleie etc.
> 
> ...



Der Snaps Nachbau sieht richtig gut aus#6 
Würde ich glatt Geld für ausgeben:vik: 

Hab mal von jemanden gehört der aus alten 
Edelstahlspülen sich die Form ausschneidet 
,von hinten mit Blei bearbeitet.Bemalt sollen die auch ganz klasse gewesen sein.

Nur weiter so und experimentiere mal büschen mit den gängingen Farben#h


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Moin.
Ich hab mal ein Edelstahlblech genommen(ca. 10cm lang , 1,5 cm breit und 1oder 2 mm dick.
Dann noch gelbe Reflektorfolie drauf, Reflektorauge , nen Drilling drann und unser Sohn hat ne 51er Mefo gefangen.


----------



## friggler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> Der Snaps Nachbau sieht richtig gut aus#6
> Würde ich glatt Geld für ausgeben:vik:
> Farben#h



Danke hört man gerne.



> Hab mal von jemanden gehört der aus alten
> Edelstahlspülen sich die Form#6  ausschneidet
> ,von hinten mit Blei bearbeitet.Bemalt sollen die auch ganz klasse gewesen sein.



So ähnlich mache Ich das momentan auch. Allerdings mit Aluminiumblech. Ist einfacher zu bearbeiten. Ein paar habe Ich auch mit Plexi gemacht. 
Aber die Idee mit der Edelstahlspüle ist klasse!!! Da kann man schön silbern glitzernde draus machen...und die rosten nicht -super.

BTW-Hat jemand eine Idee wie und wo man möglichst günstig an Kupfer oder Messing in 0,8-1mm Reste kommt?*grien*

Habe erstmal nur ein paar gemacht, und davon einen Teil an der Elbe getestet. Der Lauf ist wesentlich lebhafter als bei den Snaps, beim Stopp trudeln die erstklassig. Lassen sich auch schön weit werfen.
Allerdings sind die dünnen Metall und die Plexis total unterschiedlich in der Aktion und Lauftiefe. 
Das war der Hauptgrund zu basteln...Ich möchte mir Lauf und Lauftiefe aussuchen können. 
Deshalb würden mich andere Erfahrungen dazu brennend interessieren. ;-)
Natürlich auch wenn etwas nicht geklappt hat, und warum, oder ob sich wer SEINEN Top-Mefoköder selbst gebaut hat.
Vor allem auch ob schon jemand mit seinen Eigenbauten eine Mefo überlisten konnte. 



> Nur weiter so und experimentiere mal büschen mit den gängingen Farben#h



Nicht nur mit Farben...Bild 1- war eine Teppichleiste..


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Schau mal bei einem Schrotthändler !
Mit Messing mußt Du beim Biegen aber etwas aufpassen, das kann brechen!


----------



## friggler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@Arno
"...und unser Sohn hat ne 51er Mefo gefangen"  Klasse!!
Hast Du ein Pic?
Du weisst ja wie Ich friggel...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Da muss ich aber erst im Keller stöbern.


----------



## friggler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Das wär klasse! 

(hast Du den Spinner mal ausprobiert?)


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Ne Andreas,  den vergesse ich immer, der hängt ja nur hier am PC, direkt vor meiner Nase!|kopfkrat  

So hier ist der Mefoblinker


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Sohn sagte gerade ich soll unbedingt dabei schreiben, das er ne Minute vorher noch ins Wasser gepinkelt hat.
Also ist er vom fallenden Pipi angelockt worden!


----------



## friggler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Klasse! Fettes Petri Heil an deinen Sohn!
Wie ist es bei dem mit dem Werfen und der Bewegung?-Ich meine den Blinker ;-)


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> Klasse! Fettes Petri Heil an deinen Sohn!
> Wie ist es bei dem mit dem Werfen und der Bewegung?-Ich meine den Blinker ;-)



Äh, das war im Sommer, seit dem ist der nicht mehr benutzt worden.
Und Eric hat den nur benutz.
Ich selbst hab den noch nie ausprobiert.
Kann mich also nicht mehr erinnern wie der geflogen ist, hab auch nicht wirklich hingeschaut!

Wenn ich morgen wahrscheinlich Barsche ärgere, dann nehme ich den mal mit!
Den Spinner auch!


----------



## friggler (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Im Süsswasser bewegt der sich bestimmt ganz anders|kopfkrat...
Ich denke das sollte man unbedingt demnächst mal im Salzwasser testen...|supergri


----------



## moin (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hey arno #h 

|kopfkrat  Das ist Keine Mefo.

Das ist eine Regenbogenforelle :m 

aber auch ein schöner fisch #6


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



moin schrieb:


> Hey arno #h
> 
> |kopfkrat  Das ist Keine Mefo.
> 
> ...



Ja klar!
Lol, ne Regenbogenforelle sieht aber anders aus!


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> Im Süsswasser bewegt der sich bestimmt ganz anders|kopfkrat...
> Ich denke das sollte man unbedingt demnächst mal im Salzwasser testen...|supergri



Liegt schon für morgen bereit!#h


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

http://de.search.yahoo.com/search/i...g&no=7&tt=1.710&oid=18c8feca5921d3c4&ei=UTF-8
Das ist eine regenbogenforelle
Die ist auch bei Neustadt gefangen worden, genau wie die Mefo unseres Sohnes!


----------



## moin (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hoi arno
Lol, ne Mefo sieht aber anders aus !
dein Sohn hat zu 100% Eine Regenbogenforelle
(Steelheat) gefangen |rolleyes 

Als Steeheat werden im Allgemeinen die ausgebüxten Regenbogenforellen bezeichnet.

Einen sogenannten Steelheat erkennst du an
den PUNKTEN auf der Schwanzflosse.
Die fehlen bei einer ECHTEN Meerforelle


----------



## arno (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

http://de.search.yahoo.com/search/i...no=15&tt=12.118&oid=23b47a114364cd34&ei=UTF-8

Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, scheinst Du doch recht zu haben!
Sorry!
Aber lecker war sie trotzdem!:m


----------



## friggler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@ moin
Hast Du auch schon Blinker für Mefo oder Dorsch selbst gebaut?
Kannst Du dazu Tips geben?

Gruss
Andreas

Hier nochmal 2 St.


----------



## Watfischer84 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Moin moin.

Hab hier mal drei meiner ersten versuche.

Oben ist ein Strippernachbau aus Messing. Läuft echt gut. nur fliegt er nicht sooo super, aber es reicht. Leider bisher noch nix mit gefangen.

Die unteren beiden sind aus 5mm poliertem Edelstahl. Das sind absolute Weitwurfgeschosse, wiegen 25gr. 
Sind bisher nur mit edding bemahlt, so kann ich sie jederzeit verändern.
Lasse mir aber grad noch ein paar Lasern und dann bekommen sie nen "richtigen" anstrich.

Habe auf den blau/schw/silber schon ne 47er bekommen. 

http://www.lads-hoch.de/shareportal/app/template/Inline.vm/o/85E900CB8D56A052CFDB9BEADB708061

http://www.lads-hoch.de/shareportal/app/template/Inline.vm/o/EFB33905C763E497E777571FB4E02B8B


----------



## friggler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@Lachsbrötchen
Die schauen gut aus#6.

Von der Form her könnte Ich mir vorstellen dass der oberste recht kräftige Bewegungen macht und stärker ausbricht. 
Die anderen beiden sind schätze Ich weniger lebhaft als den oberen. Ausserdem vermute Ich dass die unteren recht tief laufen bzw. recht schnell geführt werden müssen (können).
Liege Ich da halbwegs richtig?

Könntest Du bitte etwas zum Lauf, Lauftiefe und Einholgeschwindigkeit sagen?
Wie verhalten die sich bei einem Spinnstop?

BTW. Petri zur Mefo auf Eigenbau! Bislang ist der "Club der Eigenbau-Fänger" ja noch sehr exclusiv...Ich hoffe dem bald beitreten zu können:q.

Gruss
Andreas

Und noch zwei...der zweite ist ein Versuch mit Plexi.


----------



## Watfischer84 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@ Friggler

Jepp, da liegste richtig.

Der "Stripper" schlängelt sich wirklich stark durchs wasser. Läuft wie vermutet flach. Da er aus Messing ist lässt er sich auch sehr leicht verformen und in den Laufeigenschaften verändern.
Bei nem spinnstopp taumelt er langsam zu boden. ansich echt verführerisch, aber bisher wollt ihn noch keine haben (arme sau:q ).

Die anderen beiden kippeln nur leicht hin und her, mit schwachen schlängelbewegungen. sie sinken halt auch schnell ab,so dass man sie auch tiefer sehr schnell führen kann(Muss). sie sinken bei nem stop einfach nur schnell zu boden, ohne großes getüddel.

Deine sehen auch sehr verführerisch aus.
Die werden auch noch nen schuppenträger überlisten.


----------



## arno (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> @ Friggler
> 
> Jepp, da liegste richtig.
> 
> ...



Moin.
Genau so verhält sich mein Edelstahlblinker!
Er fliegt aus sehr weit!

Andreas, dafür hat Dein Spinner nur zwei Würfe gehalten, dann hat er sich an einem versenkten Baum festgesetzt.:r 
Mist auch!
Und beim ziehen flog mir das Blei gaaanz knapp am Kopf vorbei!
Glück gehabt!
Achse hat sich aufgebogen, Drilling weg.
Spinnerblatt war aber auch noch da!


----------



## friggler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@Lachsbrötchen
  Wenn Du die Möglichkeit zu Lasern hast, stellst Du dann ein paar Ergebnisse hier rein?

@Arno
"Genau so verhält sich mein Edelstahlblinker!"
Danke für die Info#6, da hätte Ich mich beim Lauf arg verschätzt.
Zum Spinner...
Drilling (absichtlich nur Carbon) und Austauschöse sind eigentlich gewollte Schwachstellen wg. der häufigen Hängern hier. Dazu braucht es aber normalerweise ~ 8-10Kg an Zug. Möglicherweise habe Ich damals aber auch eine falsche Drahtrolle mit weicherem Draht erwischt...#c...Nächtes Mal gibbet dann halt einen Neuen ;-):m.


Hat sonst keiner Eigenbauten getestet??? Mal nicht so schüchtern:q
Auch Fehlschläge sind interessant und evtl. lehrreich.


Hier noch einer von mir,  mit "Naturmaterialdeko" aber noch ohne Schutzlack.
Evtl. auf dem 2. Pic zu erkennen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Watfischer84 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



> @Lachsbrötchen
> Wenn Du die Möglichkeit zu Lasern hast, stellst Du dann ein paar Ergebnisse hier rein?


 
Die unteren beiden sind schon Gelasert, werd mir aber nochmal gedanken machen. Laufen ansich schon gut. 
werde erstmal nur verschiedene abkantungen probieren um den lauf zu verändern.


----------



## gerwinator (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

moin andreas,

da haste aber paar schöne mefoblinkas gebastelt :m 
sehen echt gut aus!


----------



## friggler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@ Lachsbrötchen
Wusste gar nicht dass es mit so starkem Material geht. Hatte mal gehört dass bei 1mm Schluss ist (ist aber auch schon zig Jahre her). 
Das sind natürlich traumhafte professionelle Möglichkeiten...
...und Ich hüser hier mit Blechschere und Feile rum )
Die Ergebnisse der Biegeversuche würden mich natürlich auch brennend interessieren ;-)

@Gerwinator 
Danke! Evtl. kommen wir nochmal zusammen los. Dann versenken wir ein paar davon ;-)




Irgendwie hatte es vorhin nicht mir den Pics geklappt...2. Versuch...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Watfischer84 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Da wir Lokomotiven bauen hat sich die Firma mal nen einigermaßen vernünftigen Laser gekauft. Der kann glaub ich bis 150mm schneiden, kostet aber auch ein paar milliönchen.

Sobald ich Zeit habe werd ich mich mal mit den Blinkern beschäftigen. Kann aber noch dauern weil wir momentan sehr viel zu tun haben und ich kurz vor meiner Festeinstellung stehe. muss mich deshal voll auf die arbeit konzentrieren. aber ich werd mich melden wenn ich ergebnisse hab.


----------



## arno (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Moin.
Andreas!
Das wuste ich ja mit der Sollbruchstelle, ich hab ja zu geschaut, wie Du den Spinner gebaut hast!
Ich hab die Schnur hinter die Rolle gelegt und bin dann langsam rückwärts gegangen.
Zisch machte es nur und das Blei flog vor die Rückenlehne meines Stuhles.

Ich hab aber irgendwo noch was anders liegen.
Ich habe einen 10oder 12 mm Aluwelle genommen , der länge nach in der Drehbank durchbohrt und dann an den Enden jeweils eine dicke Fase angedreht.
Edelstahldraht durch und Drilling am Ende gemacht.
Dann mit nem schwarzen Edding bemahlt.
Ich glaube bei schneller Führung wäre das gut für mefos.


----------



## Dr. Komix (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> Die Idee klingt finde Ich nicht schlecht.
> 
> Hättest Du Blei z.B. als Kern dazunehmen können?
> 
> ...


 

Ich werde es ausprobieren. Einfach eine Tasche mit dem Dremel reinfräsen und Schrotblei rein um ein "Wurfgewicht" zu erreichen.
Das mit der brüchigkeit/kälte ist halt so ein Ding, Erfahrung wird es machen.
Das Laufverhalten ist ja auch so ein ding. Ich habe die ja mit der Hand geformt und mich an das Spöket outfit gehalten.
Ich befürchte das die kollegen anfangen wie ein Puffforellen Teigklumpen zu truddenln und ordentlich spinn auf das geflecht bringen. Werde mal Fotos reinstellen wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Man kann auch einen dicken Durchschlag nehmen und dann abwechselnd eine Reihe ,( also nach jedem Schlag umdrehen und ein bischen höher ansetzen) Beulen einschlagen.
Oder auch nur am Ende einmal kräftig draufhauen.
Wird wohl den Lauf etwas verändern!


----------



## Schweißsocke (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Ich habe mir mal einige kleine Wobbler aus Hartholz mit im Bauch eingegossener Bleifüllung für die Sommerfischerei geschnitzt:


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Da gabs doch mal diese Führungsschienen für Rikaro Sitze.
Die sind doch auch aus Edelstahl wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Die waren glaube ich auch aus 5 mm dicken Edelstahl und hatten diese lange Nut in der Mitte.
Da kann man doch sicher auch gute Mefoblinker raus machen.
Eine Schiene ergibt mindestens 3 Blinker.
Durch die Nut kann ich mir vorstellen, das es im wasser richtig rauscht.


----------



## friggler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Das Laufverhalten ist ja auch so ein ding. ...
> Ich befürchte das die kollegen anfangen wie ein Puffforellen Teigklumpen zu truddenln und ordentlich spinn auf das geflecht bringen. Werde mal Fotos reinstellen wenn ich Zeit habe.


 Pic wär top#6
Lauf....Stimmt, so war das mit meinen Wobblern auch (meistens)..Das austarieren ist das A&O. Gerade die Spökis finde Ich schwer. Ich habe eine Gussform für Spökis (deshalb auch das verstärkte Interesse wie geeignet Fimo ist )...Wenn der Lauf stimmt passt es nicht mit der Gewichtsverteilung beim Werfen#q - Wenn Sie dann gut fliegen ist der Lauf f.A..#q#q#q Die Spökis finde Ich echt megafriggelig. Ich muss irgendwann mal mit Fimo spielen|rolleyes... Andere Wobbler sind da leichter zu machen. Aber irgendwie fliegen die bei mir nie so weit wie Blinker-ausser die Spökets...



arno schrieb:


> Man kann auch einen dicken Durchschlag nehmen und dann abwechselnd eine Reihe...


#6 Jepp punzen geht mit weichen Material wie Kupfer recht gut. Ist aber schon fast Handwerkskunst. Hast Du so was feines schon mal gemacht??



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal einige kleine Wobbler aus Hartholz mit im Bauch eingegossener Bleifüllung für die Sommerfischerei geschnitzt:


Wow...#6 der sieht ja klasse aus. Läuft der auch so gut? Ich hab damit (s.o.) ja Probleme. Wurfeigenschaften? Womit lackiert? Schon was damit gefangen?
Sag doch mal was zu dem schönen Stück.


Das ist mein bislang einziger Wobbler (gegossen) der gut fliegt UND gut läuft....
In Blei gegossen aber ein Super fängiger Pilker ;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## arno (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Zitat:
Zitat von arno Beitrag anzeigen
Man kann auch einen dicken Durchschlag nehmen und dann abwechselnd eine Reihe...
Jepp punzen geht mit weichen Material wie Kupfer recht gut. Ist aber schon fast Handwerkskunst. Hast Du so was feines schon mal gemacht??


Ne ist mir so eingefallen!


----------



## friggler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Kupfer ist genial!!
In Ermangelung an geeigneten Kupferblechen habe Ich ein Stück Kupferrohr aufgeschnitten und platt gedengelt.

So ein Snaps-Nachbau ist in ca. 10-15min. fertig. Die Bleigewichte kann man allerbest anlöten und sogar modellieren #6.

@Arno
Das punzen und dengeln war dagegen ein Fiasko...
Hab mal bei "Du und dein Geld" einem alten Inder zugeschaut wie der in kürzester Zeit geniale Sachen hergestellt hat. Es sah nicht allzu schwer aus...Also wollte Ich das auch mal probieren.
Bei 1,5mm Wandstärke hatte Ich arge Probleme...
Irgendwie verformen war kein Prob, aber die beabsichtigte Form ist nicht entstanden... 
Beim wiegen hatte Ich dann satte 45g auf der Waage - der wird wohl vom Schlauchboot aus auf Dorsch herhalten müssen, oder als Buttlöffel...

Hat das schon mal einer mit mehr Erfolg versucht??

Gruss
Andreas

Der missratene:


----------



## arno (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Also Kupfer dengeln ist ja nicht schwer!
Das habe ich schon sehr oft gemacht.
Ist aber auch schon sehr, sehr lange her!
Aber da habe ich andere Sachen als Blinker gemacht.
Aschenbecher, Broschen und son Zeugs.

Klar ist das mit Edelstahl oder Messing schwerer!
Aber nen 5 KG Hammer kannst Du doch locker schwingen!:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Leute, da sind ja echt schon feine Stücke und interessante Aussehen dabei!

Wobei der von arno einen Simplicity-Preis verdient hätte! #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1454398&postcount=14


----------



## friggler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



arno schrieb:


> Also Kupfer dengeln ist ja nicht schwer!



Das mag sein...für den der es kann. 

Aber es ist eine Kunst für sich...
Und wie sagte mein verzweifelnder Kunstlehrer immer...

_Kunst kommt von können und nicht von wollen...
sonst würde es wulst heissen|supergri.


_ In dem Sinne...

Andreas


----------



## arno (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Jo, nach dem Motto: Warum schwer, wenns auch leicht geht!


----------



## arno (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> Das mag sein...für den der es kann.
> 
> Aber es ist eine Kunst für sich...
> Und wie sagte mein verzweifelnder Kunstlehrer immer...
> ...



|muahah: 
Ich sag immer: Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## arno (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Ach übrigens, Andreas, Deine Idee mit dem Kupferrohr aufschneiden ist echt gut, das mache ich auch wenn ich mir mal Blinker selbst bastle.
Flachstahl aus Kupfer kaufen, kann ja recht teuer werden!
Wenn man also an Kupferrohr mit einem Durchmesser von 50 mm kommt und das aufsägt und dann platt kloppert hat man ja die passende Länge.
Da hab ich auch noch irgend welche Reste hier liegen.


----------



## friggler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Eben! Und deiner hat schon was gefangen!

Bei mir ist es auch der Spaß am werkeln.
Und jetzt hab Ich auch die Möglichkeit andere Grössen und Gewichte zu bauen und muss mich nicht auf das vorhandene Angebot beschränken.

Hier nochmal drei "Ich war ein Kupferrohr" Kupferlinge in 25g, 14g und 12g:


----------



## arno (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Sehen gut aus , Andreas.
Ich hab da noch was von interresse!
Ihr kennt doch alle Fahrstühle, auch Aufzüge genannt, na halt die Dinger mit denen man Personen oder auch Gegenstände von einme Stockwerk ins ander transportiert.

LOL

Habt Ihr Euch schon mal die Wände angeschaut?
Meist sind die aus Edelstahlblech mit einem genialem Schuppenmuster drauf.
Ich will ja nur mal anmerken, ich hab nen Bekannten, der ist Fahrstuhlmonteur!
Also immer die Augen auf, wo gerade gebaut wird, oder auch abgerissen wird.
Für 5 Euro in die Kaffeekasse kann man Wunder bewirken!


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Ich wollte auch mal Mefoblinker selber bauen, und weil ich Kontakte zu einer Firma habe, welche eine Laseranlage hat, hab ich mal eine Zeichnung erstellt wie ich mir mal welche ausschneiden lassen wollte. Aus Edelstahl versteht sich.
Was haltet ihr von der Form?


----------



## friggler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@BB
Die sieht super aus. 
Da gibt es ja auch schon einiges was sich bewährt hat mit der oder ähnlicher Form.
Den Lauf kann man ja duch etwas biegen leicht verändern.
Für die Gewichtsverteilung könntest Du mit einem Streifen Blei oder Edelstahl einiges testen. Aber Ich vermute dass bei der Form der Schwerpunkt schon recht gut liegt.

Ich habe festgestellt dass bei meinen eine kleine Wölbung in längsrichtung etwas mehr Leben bringt. Das kann aber auch an der Form meiner Blinker liegen. 
Ausserdem gibt es fast unbegrenzt Möglichkeiten die S oder C - förmig zu biegen.

Laufen tun fast alle. Das grösste Prob. habe Ich bei der Wurfweite. Manche fangen an zu "segeln" oder zu "trudeln" und die Wurfenergie verpufft für das flattern des Blinkers, oder sie überschlagen sich. Das kann man aber wohl nur durch ausprobieren herausfinden#c. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dr. Komix (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal Mefoblinker selber bauen, und weil ich Kontakte zu einer Firma habe, welche eine Laseranlage hat, hab ich mal eine Zeichnung erstellt wie ich mir mal welche ausschneiden lassen wollte. Aus Edelstahl versteht sich.
> Was haltet ihr von der Form?


 

Schriftfeld fehlt!:q


----------



## Torsk1 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Ich habe mir auch mal welche "gedengelt".
Sind allerdings Schlepplöffel.
Material ist 2mm Alu.
Angezeichnet, abgeschnitten, gedengelt mit Rundhammer und Amboss und Hochglanzpoliert.
Laufen Astrein#6 
Ich denke mal mit Kupfer geht es auch hervorragend(gewicht)


----------



## friggler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Ich war mal an der Küste zum testen...
Es war sonnig, das Wasser war kristallklar bei sehr niedrigem Wasserstand und überwiegend fast spiegelglatter Oberfläche.
Der Köder, der Lauf und die Lauftiefe war schon auf ca. 20m Entfernung bestens zu erkennen. Es waren optimale Testbedingungen aber leider nicht so gute Fangbedingungen, was auch viele andere Angler feststellen mussten...

Meine Eigenbauten waren durchweg von der Wurfweite mit den original Snaps vergleichbar. 
Die Lauftiefe war zwischen 30cm (der weiß/gelbe mit Alukörper) und 1m (die aus Kupfer). Bei zu schneller Führung brachen einige aber zur Oberfläche durch. Ich werde mal ein paar bauen müssen die schwerer oder schlanker sind oder den Schwerpunkt weiter nach vorne verlagern|kopfkrat??. 

Den weiß/gelben musste Ich sogar langsamer als einen Spinner führen. Dafür schien sich kurzfristig etwas zu interessieren, es gab 2x eine Bugwelle/Schwall in Richtung des Blinkers drehte aber blitzschnell wieder ab. Ca. 30-50m links davon tauchte kurz danach auf einmal ein Hundekopf auf. Ich hatte den Köter seltsamerweise vorher nicht bemerkt...
Dann tauchte der Hund wieder ab#c;+. Da wo vorher sich etwas für meinen Blinker interessiert hatte tauchte er wieder auf...
-Ein Seehund ca. 50m entfernt!!

Ich habe in der Eckernförder Bucht schon einige Schweinswale und einen grossen Finwal (Kilian - ca. 23m) in kurzer Entfernung gesehen und jetzt auch einen Seehund aus nächster Nähe beobachten können. Ich wusste gar nicht dass es dorf welche gibt. Es war ein tolles Erlebnis das perfekt über einen Schneidertag hinweg tröstet.

Da Ich so gut wie nie eine Digi mit zum Angeln nehme konnte Ich leider kein Foto machen. War evtl. einer der ca. 20 Angler ein Boardi der ein Foto von dem Seehund gemacht hat? 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## friggler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Nachdem der Seehund in Wurfweite den gesamten Strand entlang schwamm packten viele Angler ein. Ich hab nach einer Zwangs-Kaffeepause noch ein paar andere Blinker getestet. 

Ein Blinkerexperiment das einer Stöckermakrele nachempfunden war stellte sich als absolut hoffnungsvoll heraus. Im Wasser sah der 100% wie ein echter Fisch aus - besser als an Land....
 Welch Wunder...Die Haut stammt von einer echten Stöcker und die Form wurde dem Hautstück angepasst...
Je nach Lichteinfall sieht der anders aus, deshalb war es schwer mit meiner Digi ein Foto zu machen. Die Lichtreflexe sind tw. extrem und die Farben ändern sich auch ...


----------



## arno (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Boh, Andreas, Genial!
Echt klasse, das Teil!


----------



## friggler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Angeregt durch einige andere Trööts zum Thema Durchlaufblinker hab Ich mal wieder gebastelt. (Quick&Dirty)
Einige sind noch ungebogen, da werde Ich noch mal schauen müssen was sich anbietet. Die Durchlaufröhrchen müssen auch noch gekürzt und poliert werden.
Die Lackierung und die Fotos sind zwar eher bescheiden, aber man kann ja noch umgestalten...

Welche Hakenform und Hakengrösse nehmt Ihr eigentlich wenn Ihr mit Einzelhaken fischt? 
Hat da wer einen guten Tip?

Würde gerne noch ein paar mehr Eigenbauten anderer Boardis sehen, oder basteln wirklich so wenige? Ich könnte noch gut ein paar Anregungen gebrauchen ;-).

 Ach ja, wenn jemand aus HH (Süd) zum Mefoangeln (oder Brandung) an die Küste fährt, und bereit wäre mich mitzunehmen - bitte PN:m...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Tullamore (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

na das doch toll


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



Tullamore schrieb:


> na das doch toll



Kleber88 und TullamoreDew und Tullamore!

Verkauf uns nicht für blöd und such dir ´ne andere Spielwiese.

Du bist raus!


----------



## Blauortsand (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

hut ab friggler - die sehen echt klasse aus deine blinker - wette , dass die funktionieren und wünsche dir ne dicke darauf!

leider kann ich nicht mit eigenkreationen hier dienen dazu fehlt mir die zeit!?!


----------



## friggler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

So hab nochmal was zum Thema Durchlaufblinker probiert.
Als Material zwei Makrolonstreifen, Durchlaufröhrchen 1,8mm Messing und im unteren Teil einen Walzbleistreifen. 
Das ganze mit 5min. 2K Kleber zusammen geklebt...

Die Herstellung ist super einfach, da werde Ich noch mal etwas experimentieren...

@Blauortsand
Danke für das Lob. 
Für die Kupferblinker (natur) brauche Ich ca. 10-15min/St.  


Hier der Makrolon Prototyp:
Bild1=Rohling
Bild2=Detail von vorn oben
Bild3=Detail des eingelebten Bleis
Bild4=Prototyp (vorläufige Bemalung)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## friggler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

...und noch ein paar Kupferlinge...:m


----------



## Living Dead (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> ...und noch ein paar Kupferlinge...:m



Hey die sehn super aus!

Bisschen schlanker als nen Snaps und dazu jetzt noch auf der Rückseite den Bleikern! Könnt mir vorstellen, dass das nen Renner wär ; )


----------



## friggler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hey die sehn super aus!
> 
> Bisschen schlanker als nen Snaps und dazu jetzt noch auf der Rückseite den Bleikern! Könnt mir vorstellen, dass das nen Renner wär ; )



Ein paar sind schlanker als die Snaps, ein paar etwas dicker...
Einige sind deutlich kleiner andere etwas grösser...
Gewichte zwischen 12 und 28g.


Bild 1+2 Blinker von vorne
Bild 3 zeigt die Rückseite|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## friggler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Wenn Ich nicht bald an die Küste komme zum Angeln und als Ersatzhandlung Blech bemale und mir vorstelle wie es denn wäre wenn eine anbeisst...|kopfkrat
...brauch Ich bald einen Trolley:m


----------



## Living Dead (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Also ich würd die Form deiner Blinker nehmen, sie aus dünnerem Blech ausschneiden und dann halt mit nem Bleikern versehen!


----------



## friggler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Die haben doch fast alle einen Bleikern
Die ersten waren aus 0,8mm Alublech und laufen sehr flach.
Die letzten sind aus 1mm Kupferblech. Alle haben auf der Rückseite einen Bleikern.

Evtl ist es bei dem hier besser zu sehen...

Bild1 Rückseite des letzten in Post 66 (Das Blei ist kupferfarben übergestrichen)
Bild2 Noch einer...(Auch mit Bleikern auf der Rückseite)


----------



## Living Dead (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

alles klar#h


----------



## toddy (1. März 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@ Friggler u. alle anderen!
Lasst diesen Trött blos nicht versacken!
Habe vorletztes Jahr auch mal 3 gebaut u. bin nun wieder angefangen!
Fänge waren auf eigenbau allerdings nur 2 Köhler in Norge.
Habe Edelstahlblech verwendet u. Dachdeckerbleistreifen angeklebt,hält mit Sekundenkleber allerdings nicht ewig.
Nunhabe ich noch dünneres Edelstahlblech benutzt u. wieder Dachdeckerblei aber diesmal 2 Komponenten Kleber.
Vorbilder sind erstmal wiedere Snaps Draget u. so.#h #h.
Fotos kommen nächste Woche!


----------



## friggler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@toddy
Immmer her mit Bildern:m
Das Problem wie das Blei befestigen hatte Ich anfangs auch...

Der erste Versuch mit 2K Kleber (Uhu Endfest und 5min. Epoxi) sah zuerst gut aus. Verformen lässt sich das aber nicht, auch diese Kleber brechen dann weil die einfach nicht flexibel genug sind. Wenn man die Form im nachhinein nicht mehr verändern möchte (z.B. zum tuning) hält das wenn die Klebeflächen angerauht sind aber schon ganz gut, und ist herrlich einfach.

Danach habe Ich es mit Alu-Popnieten probiert (Wie man auch auf den ersten Bildern sieht). Nach dem Nieten habe Ich mit einigen leichten Hammerschlägen die Unterseite der Niete flach und bündig ins Blei geschlagen. Das geht ebenfalls sehr gut und man kann auch im Anschluss noch verbiegen wie man möchte, hält prima. Anfangs habe Ich 2 Nieten genommen aber eine reicht eigentlich. 

* Was mich schwer interessieren würde...
** Woher bekommt man das doppelsetige Klebeband das bei Auswuchtbleien verwendet wird??* 

Auswuchtbleie werden bei Alufelgen und Motorrädern ja nur aufgeklebt. Auf der Rückseite ist eine Art doppelseitiges Schaumstoff-Klebeband. Das hält ja auch noch bei ü 200km/h =mit viel Kraft, bei Regen = Wasserfest, und wenn mit Salz gestreut = Salzwasserfest, ist über Jahre= dauerhaft.
Das müsste doch optimal funktionieren oder was meint Ihr?

Also wenn jemand in der passenden Branche arbeitet...Bitte Tip geben#h
Über eine Bezugsquelle würde Ich mich natürlich auch seehr freuen:m
Oder hat wer sonst noch eine gute Idee?|thinkerg:

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Crilo_die_Waldfee (2. März 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

hey friggler,
heute die gebastelten an der Küste baden lassen?
Gruss
Christian


----------



## friggler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Wie lange brauchst Du um Susann einzupacken??
;-)))


----------



## toddy (2. März 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@friggler Das Klebezeugs bei den Auswuchtgewichten ist schon werksseitig drauf befürchte ich.
Ich mach gleich mal nen foto im halbfertigen Zustand.
Habe heute ein wenig geschliffen u. dabei blieben alle zutaten an ihrem platz.
#h #h


----------



## friggler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



toddy schrieb:


> @friggler Das Klebezeugs bei den Auswuchtgewichten ist schon werksseitig drauf befürchte ich.



Ja das stimmt, aber irgendwo kommt das js auch her...Ich meine auch irgendwann mal ein Angebot für das Klebeband gelesen zu haben, aber es fällt mir beim besten Willen nicht mehr ein wo das war.



toddy schrieb:


> Ich mach gleich mal nen foto im halbfertigen Zustand.
> Habe heute ein wenig geschliffen u. dabei blieben alle zutaten an ihrem platz.
> #h #h



Die Bleigewichte sehen aus wie gegossen. Machst Du die mit einer Form?
Der ganz rechte und der links daneben haben eine perfekte Bleiform, wie hast Du die gemacht? Ist der Sandaal auch Eigenbau?

Ich hab heute ein wenig mit Blinkern angefüttert-hat aber irgendwie nicht geholfen#c.
Eine handvoll Blinker in die rechte Tasche und getestet. Blinker abgemacht und in die linke Tasche gesteckt. Neuer Blinker aus der rechten Tasche usw. Dabei habe Ich wohl ein paarmal NICHT die linke Tasche getroffen. 
Bei Karpfenanglern funktioniert das mit dem Anfüttern doch auch...warum es nicht mit einer Mefo geklappt hat ist mir ein Rätsel|kopfkrat


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## toddy (3. März 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Der ganz rechts ist ein Original!.
Der gleich links davon ist meine version aus Edelstahlblech 0,5 mm u, 3 lagen übereinandergeklebten Bleistreifen.
Der Sandaal ist auch Selbstgemacht-Ich habe dafür eine Form aus Dentalsilikon gebaut.
Di Fotos sind nicht so gut Und die Teile ja auch noch nicht fertig.
#h #h


----------



## friggler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hallo toddy,
Bin gespannt auf die Pics wenn die fertig sind.
Den Sandaal finde Ich richtig gut...#6
Bin schon länger etwas am grübeln einen Blinker mit möglichtst naturgertreuer Sandaal-Optik zu machen. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Bilders? #h


----------



## balticmaster (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hut ab, selbst ist der Mann...:vik:


----------



## arno (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> @toddy
> Immmer her mit Bildern:m
> Das Problem wie das Blei befestigen hatte Ich anfangs auch...
> 
> ...



Andreas, versuch doch einfach mal ein doppelte Klebeband aus dem Baumarkt an der Felge fes zu machen und dann ein plattes Blei drann zu machen.
Dann fährst Du 100 Km mit 200 Km\h und wenn es hält, weist Du was zu machen ist!

Ich kann mir vorstellen das, auch dieses hält.
Wenn nicht, naja..!


----------



## friggler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@ Arno
Danke für den Tip!
Habe aber jetzt für mich die passende Lösung gefunden...
Nu mache Ich mir das einfach...Ich nehme Kupferblech und klebe das Blei einfach auf. Hält bombenfest!
Das Gewicht kann man so auch gut vorher festlegen.

@toddy#h
Schon welche fertig bekommen?

THX balticmaster


Ein paar hab Ich natürlich zwischenzeitlich noch gemacht...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## arno (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Auch ne gute Idee, Andreas!

Übrigens, wird das doch nichts mit Fehmarn!


----------



## friggler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Schade...
bekommen wir aber sicher ein anderes mal hin...evtl. dann eben Hornhecht:m

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## arno (25. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



friggler schrieb:


> Schade...
> bekommen wir aber sicher ein anderes mal hin...evtl. dann eben Hornhecht:m
> 
> Gruss
> Andreas



Dazu schreib ich Dir ne PN!


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Super Idee, hast du die Formen mit ner Blechschere geschnitten?
Wie kriegst du die Wölbung so hin?#c

Peter


----------



## friggler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hi,
Ja Ich schneide die mit der Blechschere. Bis 0,8mm nehme Ich auch eine ungezahnte Lederschere (Der Schnitt wirde viel sauberer).

Für die Wölbung in Längsrichtung nehme Ich ein Stück massives VA-Rohr.
Den Rohling auf ein Stück weiches Holz legen und das Rohr auf den Rohling.
1-2 Schläge mit dem Hammer auf das Rohr. Damit bekommtst Du jede gewünschte Wölbung gleichmässig hin, je nach Durchmesser des Rohrs.
Bei Blinkern wie dem ersten nehme Ich einen Hammer mit Rundkopf wie er zum Ausbeulen benutzt wird. 
Auch da lege Ich den Rohling auf ein Stück Weichholzbrett und schlage die Wölbung.
Alternativ kannst Du Holz-Rohling-Hammer auch in einen Schraubstock einspannen und zudrehen. Das funzt am besten wenn es immer eine gleiche kleine Wölbung werden soll.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Lord Snooker (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen im Laden ein Küstenwobler von Falkfisch gekauft. Auch sofort was mit gefangen. Nur ist es, wenn man einen Hänger hat leider etwas teuer die immer nachzukaufne. 
Deshalb habe ich mir eine Gussform aus Gips gebaut, wo ich die Wobler mit Gips nachgiese. Lassen sich heforragend durchs Wasser ziehen und sehen richtig Naturgerecht aus. Desweiteren ist es super für die Kalte jahreszeit geeignet, da man die sehr langsamm führen kann.
Habe sie, für die kältere Jahreszeit entsprechend, sehr Kontrastreich bemahlt.

Der Obere ist schon fertig bemahlt und getestet. Der Untere ist noch in der trocknungsphase und ist etwa doppelt so schwer, wie der obere. Dadurch erhoffe ich mir weitere Wurfweiten bei stären Winden. Sowie eine schnellere Köderführung für den Übergang von Kald zu warm.


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Willkommen im AB #h

Eine Frage zu deinen Nachbauten. Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden das du die Wobbler aus Gips gegossen hast.

Wiegen die dann nicht 40+? Brechen die nicht?


----------



## Lord Snooker (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hallo Truttafriend,

das Problem bei den nachbauten ist es, dass die eher zu wenig wiegen und man noch zusätzlich Blei verarbeiten muss. 
Habe die Wobler einen Test unterzogen, in dem ich eine Zugwage drangehängt und geguckt habe, wieviel KG die aushalten. Bin verblüfft, dass die etwa 16KG zug aushalten. Selbst dan hält der verarbeitete Draht noch stand und an den seiten bröckelt etwas Gips ab. Zwar war es ein unbemahlter und unlackierter aber ich denke, das Ergebnis kann man auch auf ein Lackierten übertragen.

Wenn aber einer eine bessere Lösung statt Gips hat, mag er die liebend gerne posten. Denn Gips ist nicht die optimalste Lösung.


Mfg, Freddy


----------



## Volker72 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

#hHallo Leute,

habe grade danz aufmerksam diesen Thread gelesen und muß sagen: Echt klasse was Ihr da so baut."#6
Ich habe mich schon länger über diese wahnsinns preise für Wobbler und Blinker geärgert. Ich glaube ich werde nächste Woche auch anfangen und tüfteln.
Genug anregungen habe ich ja gefunden.

Zu dem Giessen von Wobblerrohlingen !
 Kann man das nicht mit einer 2 Komponenten Kunststoffmasse hinbekommen. Ich denke das müßte gehen und ist bestimmt auch leichter als Gips. Dann kann man bestimmt auch noch mehr mit der Größe experimentieren. Wenn dann ein paar Gramm fehlen vielleicht einfach einen Bleikern eingiessen.

Gruß Volker|wavey:


----------



## Lord Snooker (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Das mit dem gewicht ist garkein Problem. Wenn man Gips einfach nur so giest, ist es sogar zu leicht. Musste sogar sehr viel Blei reinbasteln, damit man auf 18 - 20 Gramm kommt. 

Aber wo bekomme ich denn so einen 2 komponentenkunststoff her? Und ist das im Endeffekt nicht genauso teuer, wie gekaufte?


----------



## Volker72 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hej,

ich werde mich mal schlau machen. Diese 2 komponenten Sachen werden viel im Fahrzeugbau und in der Tunningszene gebraucht. Ich denke das der Preis günstiger sein wird. Du kannst aus so einen Pott ja auch unhemlich viele Rohlinge bauen und wenn du noch Blei mit einarbeitest ist die Menge noch kleiner. Werde mal schauen wo ich was kriegen kann.

Gruß Volker:vik:


----------



## Volker72 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hej,

ich habe mich mal fix auf die suche begeben und bin fündig geworden. Ich denke das man aus diesen Stoffen bestimmt was machen kann.
Hier der Link : Klick mich

Gruß Volker#h


----------



## Lord Snooker (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hallo Volker,

danke für den sehr interessanten Link. Ich werde mich da mal genauer umgucken und eventuell mal was bestellen. Und so teuer ist das auch garnicht, wie ich es dachte.
Was denkst du was man eher nehmen sollte? Epoxid,  PUR Gießharz oder Polyester-Gießharz?

MFG. Freddy


----------



## holle (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

nettes thema gerade. da kann ich helfen. :q

ich hab mir silikonformen aus Silikonkautschuk RTV NV gemacht und mir mit resin und leichtfüllstoff die teile gegossen. 






blei ist ein muss, da es so erstmal den arschwackel-lauf gibt der beabsichtigt ist. 

die küstenwobbler im hinteren drittel unterhalb der längslinie ausbleien.






zu den materialien:

draht: 0,8mm v2a-draht

giessharz: biresin 

leichtfüllstoff: microspheres von behnke

zum biresin wird leichtfüllstoff gemischt um die schwimmfähigkeit zu erreichen. bei weitwurfködern wie küstenwobblern die sinken sollen kann man es aber auch weglassen.   
wenn man allerdings küstenwobbler haben will, die man laaaaangsam führen kann und die laaaangsam sinken, sollte man etwas leichtfüllstoff beimischen und das ganze mit dem blei lauffähig austarieren. darauf kommts bei den küstenwobblern an. 

zum farbigen gestalten nimmt man lösemittelfreie acrylfarben oder lösemittelfreie airbrushfarben. lösemittelfrei ist wichtig da es sonst zu chemischen reaktionen des resinrohlings mit der farbe kommt.
zum letztendlichen lackieren (glasieren) nimmt man nach ausgiebigem trocknen der farbe dann das epoxidharz 601 + härter 650 von behnke.

noch fragen?  dann ran damit! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Wenn die Teile auf dem oberen Bild nicht gut aussehen, weiß ich auch nicht  ... #6


----------



## Volker72 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hallo Holle,

habe ich doch den richtigen Riecher gehabt mit dem Resin.

Also deine Wobbler sind ja echt geil....man möchte behaupten die sind aus der Serienproduktion|supergri

Aber sag mir mal wo bekomme ich diesen Silikonkautschuk?
Ist das ein Industriestoff ?

Gruß Volker


----------



## Volker72 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

hej ,

habe den Silikonkautschuk schon gefunden. Danke noch mal für die Tipps.

Gruß volker:vik:


----------



## Tobsn (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Moin Holle,

hast Du schon mal probiert eigene Formen herzustellen? Mit dem Silikonkautschuk nimmt man ja die Negativform eines Positiv-Modells (bei Dir Spöket & Co). Ich bin eh auf der Suche nach schweren Wobblern zum casten auf der Ostsee. Die Dinger sollten so um und bei 50 Gramm haben und in etwa wie ein zu groß geratener Salty aussehen... Kann man soetwas bewerkstelligen?

T


----------



## goeddoek (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Dönnerschlach |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Das ist ja unglaublich, was für Künstler wir hier im AB haben :vik:
Tolle Tipps !

Ich würde am liebsten sofort loslegen mit dem Basteln.


Also Jungs - weiter so. Input, Input,Input


----------



## Pike Perch (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@holle. Hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und einen Shop (http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/) gefunden, wo auch PUR-Gießharz (Resin) und Füllstoffe zu bekommen sind. Das Gießharz gibt's auch in kleineren Gebinden (500 ml).

Die Füllstoffe in diesem Shop werden Microballoons genannt. Ist dies das gleiche wie die Microspheres, die Du genannt hast bzw. können diese auch genutzt werden?

Hätte den Vorteil, dass man Harz, Füllstoff und Trennmittel alles von einem Shop beziehen kann, spart Porto.

Kannst Du kurz beschreiben, wie Du aus einem Orginal-Wobbler eine Form mit Silikonkautschuk RTV NV anfertigst?

Gruß

Pike Perch#h


----------



## holle (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Moin Holle,
> 
> hast Du schon mal probiert eigene Formen herzustellen? Mit dem Silikonkautschuk nimmt man ja die Negativform eines Positiv-Modells (bei Dir Spöket & Co). Ich bin eh auf der Suche nach schweren Wobblern zum casten auf der Ostsee. Die Dinger sollten so um und bei 50 Gramm haben und in etwa wie ein zu groß geratener Salty aussehen... Kann man soetwas bewerkstelligen?
> 
> T



yupp, hab ich. man macht sich zb aus balsa oder gips einen prototypen den man dann lackiert um eine glatte feste oberfläche zu erhalten und den giesst man dann ab. 
also müsstest du dir ein bild mit gut sichtbarer silhouette von dem köder deiner begierde auf den pc ziehen, es vergrössern, in gewünschter grösse ausdrucken, auf das holz oder ähnliches übertragen (draufsicht und seitenansicht) und dann kann die sägerei und feilerei losgehen. 

hier mal *ein link* auf meine seiten. dort sind eigenbauten aus holz und kunststoff usw zu sehen. 

@ pike pearch

so ungefähr mach ich die zweiteiligen formen auch. nur etwas abgewandelt wie oben zu sehen.  
hier mal noch bischen wissenswertes übers silikon. 
wichtig! beim giessen der zweiten hälfte sehr gut die erste, ausgehärtete hälfte silikon vor dem flüssigen silikon schützen. optimalerweise mit trennwachs, keinen punkt auslassen, absolut dicht einstreichen! es kann auch acrylfarbe aus der spraydose benutzt werden. das spray erwischt jede kleine nische in die das silikon laufen könnte. farbe trocknen lassen! wenn die beiden hälften sich verbinden ist die ganze form hin und damit auch das silikon. 

die *microballoons* sind um einiges grober als die *microspheres* und von daher eher nicht für das giessen feiner formgebungen geeignet. gibt eine porige grobe oberfläche. 

kauf lieber alles bei den genannten quellen, spart lehrgeld. 

die materialien die ich genannt habe sind vielleicht teurer als andere und man muss sich alles bischen zusammenkaufen, aber die qualität des materials und das endprodukt sind letztendlich optimal. ich hab viel herumexperimentiert und versaut um das sagen zu können.


----------



## Volker72 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Hej,

@Pike Perch
Was auf den Foto´s zu sehen ist würde ich sagen das diese Microballons zu groß sind.
Da könnte bei schmallen Wobblern die Haltbarkeit und Bruchstabilität leiden. ;+

Ich habe eben schon überlegt wie dort noch eine Kinderrassel reinbekommt.|kopfkrat Wenn das auch noch geht kann Falkfish denn Laden bald zu machen !!!!:m Die sind sowieso zu teuer !!!

So nun nochmal zu der Herstellung. Habe den ganzen morgen drüber nachgedacht und bin auf diese Lösung gekommen.

Man baue sich einen rechtechigen Kasten. Die Aufkantung sollte bestimmt etwas höher sein .Ich würde so ungefähr 4-5 cm nehmen. Hängt aber auch vom Wobbler ab.Daiesen Kasten stelle man auf ein grade Unterlage. Dann würde ich die Rechteckform bis zur Hälfte mit Silkonkautschuk fühlen. In den Kautschuk drücke ich dann vorsichtig meinen Wobbler und um den Wobbler würde ich genau wie Hollo ein paar Kugeln oder Dorne eindrücken. Diese dienen nachher beim Giessen als Arretierung so das Ober und Unterteil passgenau aufeinander liegen. Vergessen darf man auch die Haltepunkte der Ösen nicht.
Danach läst man die untere Hälfte schön austrocknen.
Nun nehme man sich ein bischen Vasiline oder vielleicht geht auch Silikonspräy und bestreiche oder besprühe die Oberfläche
des Unterteils. Dieses dient als Trennmittel zwischen der ersten und zweiten Schicht.Dann nehme ich mir wieder meinen Silkonkautschuk und giesse den rest meiner Form voll. Nun läst man alles schön trocknen und nach kurzer Zeit kann man die Sachen dann auseinander nehmen und fertig ist die Wobblerform.:m


Ich hoffe meine Sachen sind übermorgen da. Dann gehts in Produktion.

Hat jemand eine Lösung wie das mit der Rassel gehen könnte?|kopfkrat

Gruß Volker
Immer her mit Lösungen .


----------



## Volker72 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Na da bin ich wohl ein bischen zu spät. Die Beschreibung vom Meister war schneller.

Gruß Volker


----------



## holle (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

na es geht doch! 


die rasseln sind recht einfach. 
es gibt für die gummifetischisten unter uns die sogenannten powerrasseln oder auch die glasrasseln die man in die gufis schiebt um aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. gibts aus glas, metall, plaste...
die befestigst du einfach vor dem giessen auf der stahlachse für die ösen und giesst sie mit ein. schon hast du einen rasselnden wobbler. :m

oder du baust dir eine form mit der du zwei hälften deines köders giesst. im deckel befinden sich die löcher für das innenleben des köders zum späteren bestücken mit stahlkugeln. den köder kannst du so ausbleien und extra mit rasseln versehen. dann zusammenkleben, ösen mit epox reinkleben usw.


----------



## Volker72 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Das ist eine Klasse Sache. Danke !


----------



## Lord Snooker (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@ holle,
Das sieht ja mal alles super eldel aus bei dir. Wie hast du es denn so schön hinbekommen die zu bemahlen?
Mit diesen schönen Farbverläufen und so? Wäre schön, wenn du dafür eine kleine beschreibung schreiben könntest. Ich bin jetzt auch drauf und dran mir Silikon für die Form und Harz für den Wobbler zu bestellen. Nur leider ist das recht teuer....


----------



## holle (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@ lord snooker

ein paar sind mit spraydose gemacht und ein paar sind mit airbrush gemacht. damit bekommt man solche übergänge hin.


----------



## Volker72 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

@lord snooker

findest du das das Material teuer ist? Man bekommt aber aus 1 kg Silikon bestimmt vier oder fünf Formen für normale Küstenwobbler. Und das Material für´s giessen in Relation zu dem was man rausholen kann finde ich auch OK.
Wenn ich überlege das ein Spöket 5,95€ kostet, muß man das mal anfangen zu rechnen. 20 Spökets sind mal locker 120€. Das finde ich TEUER !|gr:
Nicht rechnen darf man natürlich die Zeit. Aber ich denke auch das für jemanden der anfängt seine Wobbler selber zu bauen, die Zeit keine Rolle spielt. Der hat doch einfach Spaß und Freude am tüffteln. Und das schönste ist dann doch, wenn man mit einem selbstgebauten auch noch Fisch an die Leine bekommt. Ich glaube dieses Feeling ist mit nichts bezahlen.:l

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim bauen !:vik:

Gruß Volker#h


----------



## holle (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

ist richtig. auf eigenbauten fangen ist doppelter genuss :q

die grundausstattung zum giessen kostet am anfang erstmal schon recht viel.
ca 200 eus muss man schon rechnen um loslegen zu können. aber wenn man das zeug erstmal da hat kommt eine idee nach der anderen. 


so und nun zurück zu den blinkern um die es hier eigentlich ging. da hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht rangetraut.


----------



## pepp-eric (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



holle schrieb:


> noch fragen?  dann ran damit! #6



Moin Holle,
erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für Deine inspirierenden Beiträge hier! Als ich Deine Abgüsse sah hab ich mir gleich die Sachen zusammengekauft und angefangen zu probieren.

So weit so gut, Probleme macht mir die Modelliermasse (ich hab Knete genommen), bei der ersten Formhälfte steigen langsam Bläschen unter dem Köder raus und bleiben im Abguss zurück.
Bekomm ich das nur mit Rütteln weg oder liegt das an der Modelliermasse? Meine Knete scheint nicht die herkömmliche aus Plastilin zu sein...
Danke!


----------



## Glªss|EYEs (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*

Moinsen! 
Sehr interessante Ecke hier. Bin auch immer ganz gern mal am basteln, vorallem jetzt im Winter.. im Moment füllt sich allerdings nur die Fliegendose.. Hier mal ein paar versuche aus vergangenen Zeiten.. werden leider nur viel zu selten gefischt, als das sie ihre verdiente Chance schon nutzen konnten. Ahornholz mit eingegossenem Bleikern, Spray-Lack vonne Schmiererei.. viele Stunden Arbeit, aber der gefangene Fisch (und dann ausgerechnet noch Meerforelle) auf Eigenbau-Köder.. das ist/wäre Unbezahlbar!! und eine wahre Mission.....
Allen hier viel Spass bei Basteln und Erfolg beim Testen...


----------



## holle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefo + Küstenblinker Eigenbau*



pepp-eric schrieb:


> Moin Holle,
> erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für Deine inspirierenden Beiträge hier! Als ich Deine Abgüsse sah hab ich mir gleich die Sachen zusammengekauft und angefangen zu probieren.
> 
> So weit so gut, Probleme macht mir die Modelliermasse (ich hab Knete genommen), bei der ersten Formhälfte steigen langsam Bläschen unter dem Köder raus und bleiben im Abguss zurück.
> ...



bischen wenig info um was dazu sagen zu können.

zeig mal die form und beschreibe wie du giesst und mit was. 

gehts jetzt erstmal um die silikonform oder schon um den harzguss?


----------

